# Gourdzilla Mutant Gourd of destruction



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Finished my first in a series of Mutant Gourds/Pumpkins. This one has been dubbed "Gourdzilla" by my family. Thanks for looking Disco


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's awesome! I love the texture and the eyes are really cool. Good job!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is RAD!!!! Love it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I LOVE this guy! So full of personality:jol:

That last shot is a hoot, too


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

LOVE IT! Wicked cool! Great work!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Fresh and new! Love it and yes, the last pic made me lol!!


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

so cool!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome!
Too cool


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He just wants to play!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great use of GS foam, really good texture and style. Looking forward to more of these guys.


----------



## Lambo (Aug 14, 2013)

Those look really great, well done!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love a gourd with attitude!


----------

